# Air Inlet Actuator



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Does anyone know how to test, and what is the operation of the two ports?


Joe


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

joelau27 said:


> Does anyone know how to test, and what is the operation of the two ports?
> 
> 
> Joe


Really, you don't know? On a 747, the two ports are used to control the inlet side of the Flannigan Valve. On a submarine, the two inlet ports are bad if left open and usually the cause of sinking. :confused


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Are you asking about a vacuum can on the heater box on a 2004-2006 GTO?
On my '67 it moves the door in two different directions.
Don't know about the Holdens.


----------



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

It's on a '69 GTO with A/C


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You have posted in the 2004-2006 section of the forum, I will move your post to the proper page.
The vac can is tested with a vac pump or engine vacuum.
One side opens the heater and lets air pass over the heater core, the other side lets air pass over the cooling coils of the A/C unit.
On my '67 the can is on the engine side and it was the wrong can, single port.
My whole system was destroyed by a ham fisted Mr. Goodpliers who used tin snips to remove the heater core from the inside.
I had to source another heater box and replace the single port can and replace and route all the vac hoses.
The whole thing was one big mess.
Some people have no business working on cars.
:/


----------

